# Scratching that old chukar itch



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Addict and I finally got together and tried a quick chukar hunt. Headed out to an area we thought might hold some birds but niether of us had ever hunted before. Got all three dogs on the ground and climbed to the top of the first hill and never saw sign of anything and the dogs never really got birdy. Brian recommended we try the south face of the hill we were on and I thought it could not hurt. After working the rocks and surrounding country for a few minutes we were about ready to start heading to the next hill when it happened........Jinks (Brians male GSP) started to come back up to where I was and as he passed through a narrow area between 2 rock structures bent in half back downhill and slammed on point. I was only 20 feet from him and knew that the dog thought he had birds but I did not see anything. Jinks held his ground as quickly Brian caught up to us and asked if I saw them. I said no do you and sure enough there were Chukars walking all around Jinks yet he still held. I started working my way down the rock I was on and the other pups waited as we worked towards the covey (they suprisingly held very tight) they finally took off and I swung and fired shots at each of the three birds that flushed my direction. Missed every one . Brian managed to dump one and I took off towards the rocks where the three I had fired at had seemed to land.

After calling Arrow off the retrieve (Brians dog seemed to have it covered) we worked the area over looking for the 3 birds I had somehow managed to miss. Arrow searched where I told her to and yet no sign of birds. I then let her go where she wanted and she started leading me to a different spot where a single flushed wild from the cliff above. Hoping there were still 2 more left I climbed to the top and looked around for a while. Nothing there. I decided to take one last sweep of the area with the dog and then started heading back to meet up with Brian. On the way back Arrow worked lower then we had been and quickly locked up. She never got birdy, never slowed just slammed on point. I took my time working up to her and about 5 feet in front of her a single took off like chukars do and I made sure to line everything up and scratched my first chukar of the year. As I was verbally celebrating #2 came out of the same spot and I missed clean.

Brian and I met back up and he was pretty sure there were a few birds that had lit around the left side of the hill. We started working that way and all the dogs started wagging there tail stubs as they started catching scent. In the end Arrow would again slam on point and as I approached it became obvious this chukar had been hit. I thought about taking a few steps and reaching down and picking the bird up but just then it jumped into the sky and racing towards the bottom. I fired what would be my last shot of the day and missed again . Luckily Brian took it out and his young pup made a beautiful retrieve to hand. We did find one more bird that flushed wild but Brian kindly missed to make me feel better about myself.

This was a terrific hunt and helped me remember how special and beautiful it is to shoot a bird over dogs that are locked up on point. The dogs worked great together and every dog contributed to our success.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I'm just jealous! Good on you guys. Glad someone found em. I guess I've gone over the proverbial "hill" and it's just too tough for me now. I'm sure, though, if I knew a spot to get into them without killing myself or traveling 150 mi. I'd go. I've always got my cell phone (if I can get reception), if not, I hope someone will find my love of my life (other than kids and wife) and show hum a good home. Of course I'm talking about the Sparkinator.  He'd probably hang with me until a friendly face turned up.
P.S. Forgot to ask, what's on the smaller dogs (brittany) front feet. Foot protection? How well do they work?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats Tex! Nice job and a beautiful day to be out! Leaky..you old coot! How the Hell are ya?? :wink: 

Rick


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Leaky this actually ended up being a quick trip with out too much hiking. My last couple of outings were 3 or 4 times more strenous and we did see birds but they had been hunted before. I think we may have figured out an area that does not see a lot of pressure.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

GSPman,
Just edited my post that tells ya a little of how I miss it.  Actually, I'm doing pretty good with fishun and a few ducks. Sparky is doing wonderful!!!!!!!
I was thinking about e-mailing ya or pm'ing ya but, -------------- I held off. Now that you asked ---------------. I've been having a lot of problems (forum, pm.s, e-mail, etc.) with someone that says you are a close friend of yours (Dr.Gallegos)???? Anyway, he seems to hate my guts over some supposed previous transgression on the DWR form 4 years ago. If you want more details, let me know. I've decided just not to respond to his accusations anymore. It really bugs me. This is the first and only experience I've had like this and it gets under my skin and angry. I probably said some things to him that were'nt too mature. If you have any advise that would help, via pm, feel free.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Leaky, PM sent. :?:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's really neat that the dog held steady with birds walking all around him. Nice work by all involved.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Today I decided to head back to the same spot in hopes of finding a few more birds. Instead of the 870 I decided to pack this......










Arrow spent a lot of time waiting for me to catch up. I had to make sure not to trip this outing.










Arrow got birdie a few times below the rocks but never went on point. She started getting too far out ahead and I started calling her in a bit too much. On the way back in one time she got birdie but I thought she was trying to disobey and made her come. After I released her she ran back to the spot she had just come from and I took a few steps to the left and 2 chukar about took my head off. Should have let the pup find them but thought I knew what was going on.

We continued on working above the rocks on the way back and Arrow locked up on top of a little cliff










After catching up I could not see anything and she swung off the cliff and locked up like this. (notice the same tree)










I think the bird started to run because Arrow broke her point (should have whoaed her) which is not normal and went in after it. I did manage this shot which I think is pretty cool. Could have been great if my handle was Utah Pointerman, or Quill Gordon, or anyone else who can use a camera.










Pretty fun little hike and it is always good to get the dog on birds.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

That is one good looking dog.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Why thank you. I sure like her.


----------

